
Kickstarter campaign to add Android Support to Slate -Rich text editor framework - francescol
Slate (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ianstormtaylor&#x2F;slate) is an open source framework for building customisable rich text editors. It&#x27;s a joy to use and the codebase is one of the most approachable I have ever worked with.<p>A year or so ago there was a big push by Sunny Hirai to add Android support to Slate, however after putting in months of work Slate underwent a huge rewrite that more or less invalidated all the work put towards adding Android support.<p>As you can imagine adding android support to a framework for building rich text editors is a huge amount of tedious back-breaking work riddled with edge cases. Now that Slate has started to stabilise Sunny is raising funds on KickStarter to add Android support back in.<p>If you are using Slate or know a company making heavy use of it please consider pledging some money (Link below). There is only 15 days to go and it needs 20K more - that&#x27;s only three low tier corporate sponsors! I&#x27;m not affiliated with Sunny in any way, I just really enjoy using Slate and I think Android support is crucial for the long-term viability of this project.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;sunnyhirai&#x2F;add-android-support-for-the-slate-wysiwyg-editor
======
autoconfig
This is an awesome initiative! I'm using slate to build a web based flash card
application that I'm hoping to release soon. It's been an absolute breeze to
use as far as editor frameworks goes. I played around with a few others
(draft, prosemirror) and while they have great out of the box experiences I
found it very hard to incorporate a custom format and custom elements. Right
now lack of android support is the only serious downside IMO. I will
definitely be donating. Hope this goes well!

